# Gitzo G lock and sandy beaches



## Ladislav (Aug 11, 2017)

What is your experience with Gitzo G lock system and sandy beaches?

I have GT3542LS legs - Systematic, series 3, 4 sections. I used them in coastal areas last week and it seems that sand got inside locks. Especially last section with the smallest G lock is now hard to lock. Does it mean that every time I visit a beach I need to disassembly the tripod and clean all G locks? It is a shame that £700 tripod legs don't have this sorted out - I never had such problem with Manfrotto lever system for third of the price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 11, 2017)

I've used my RRS tripods on beaches with no issues (although I do disassemble the legs and rinse them if I use the tripod in the ocean).


----------



## tolusina (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm coming up blank trying to think of anything that doesn't need sand cleaned out after a beach visit.
Cooler, √
Folding chairs, √
Shoes, √
Kids, √


----------



## Pookie (Aug 11, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've used my RRS tripods on beaches with no issues (although I do disassemble the legs and rinse them if I use the tripod in the ocean).



I do this with my Gitzo's and RRS... every time they go into the sand or seawater or lake edge or... anything. 



tolusina said:


> I'm coming up blank trying to think of anything that doesn't need sand cleaned out after a beach visit.
> Cooler, √
> Folding chairs, √
> Shoes, √
> Kids, √



Exactly... if you have nice gear and you want to continue having nice gear... treat it as such. If not, grind away.

In another also equally shocking find... changing lenses on the beach can be hazardous...


----------



## Ladislav (Aug 11, 2017)

Guys, I didn't write anything about not cleaning the tripod legs from sand. I just wanted to understand if I need to disassemble legs and clean locks as well ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 11, 2017)

Blowing sand gets into pretty much everything. The lock threads have grease on them, and sand will stick to the grease then get into the lock. So...yes.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 11, 2017)

Not a big issue. My GT3320BS got pretty much buried in beach sand and I had to strip it down and clean it. Later my GT3530LS got a bit gritty so I stripped it down and cleaned it. That's it since 2006.

As I said "Not a big issue".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2017)

Sand or dust, all can be a pain, and literally impossible to keep out. Certainly, things could be more resistant to sand and dust, but its a compromise with price, weight, and usability.


----------

